# was für ein papier für fotodrucke?



## Transmitter (23. Februar 2003)

hi!

was nehmt ihr denn für ein papier um fotos auszudrucken?

ich habe gestern das epson photo quality glossy paper genommen, und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit .. 

habt ihr andere erfahrungen gemacht?

oder schwört ihr auf ein anderes papier?

cu - transmitter


----------



## Vitalis (23. Februar 2003)

Ich kann Dir da jetzt keinen Rat geben, weil ich kaum Erfahrung damit habe... aber meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich überhaupt nicht, Fotos selber auszudrucken. Das ist viel teurer als sie in einem Labor ausbelichten zu lassen, wo man z.B. für 20 Cent 10x15-Fotos bekommt. Außerdem verblassen die Bilder bei vielen Tinten und Papieren schon sehr schnell und sehen zudem nicht so gut aus wie "echte" Fotos (je nach Drucker natürlich)...


----------



## Transmitter (23. Februar 2003)

aber wenn ich ein "poster" machen will ... in zb. ca. 50x40 cm, dann brauch ich "nur" 4 blätter papier, und schon kann ich das dingen zusammen schneiden .. 

und ich drucke ja auch nichts in großen mengen aus, sodass ich mich in unkosten stürzen würde .. 

im monat evtl. 2 drucke, ich glaube das kann ich verkraften 

das mit dem verblassen wäre natürlich schon doof .. das stimmt.

aber hier kommt sowieso bald ein neuer drucker her, kann ich das dann mit einem neuen drucker ausschließen?


----------



## Vitalis (23. Februar 2003)

Das kannste bei einem neuen Drucker auch nicht ausschließen..

Es wird aber schwer 4 Blätter so hinzubekommen, daß alles genau passt. Schließlich (nehm ich mal an) kann der Drucker nicht randlos drucken und überhaupt..


----------



## Tim C. (23. Februar 2003)

Also zunächst einmal kannst du das verblassen der Farben bei Tintenstrahldrucken nie ausschließen.

In Sachen Papier schwöre ich persönlich auf

 Conrad Fotopapier glänzend oder matt 160 g/m² 20 Blatt für 4,95€

Ein meiner Meinung nach unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Der einzige Haken ist, wenn du nicht grade nen Conrad Elektronik Shop in deiner Stadt hast, dann wirst du Probleme mit dem Mindestbestellwert bekommen. Ansonsten die Bestellnummern sind:


47 00 31-73 glänzend
49 56 03-73 matt

Jeweils zu beziehen über http://www.conrad.de oder halt die Shops.


----------



## Transmitter (23. Februar 2003)

@Vitalis: nein, leider nicht randlos  aber dafür sah das ergebnis nicht schelcht aus! .. wir haben so eine papierschneide maschine, damit geht das recht gut 

@leuchte: hmm .. das trifft sich klasse .. ich muss sowieso bei conrad bestellen!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Februar 2003)

Hi,

wenn du einen Epson-Photo-Drucker hast, dann Finger weg von Fremdpapieren! Bei den Original-Epson-Papieren wird die Tinte in der Papieremulsion aufgenommen. Wenn du ganz flach, nah und gegen das Licht ueber das bedruckte Blatt schaust, dann siehst du eine sauber glaenzende Oberflaeche. Bei Fremdpapieren wirst du sehen, dass die Tinte nach dem Druck AUF dem Papier klebt. Die Qualitaet ist entsprechend schlecht und ueber die Haltbarkeit brauch ich wohl nix zu tippseln.
Das Epson Glossy Photo Paper ist super. Eigentlich nur durch den Glossy Film zu uebertreffen, aber viel zu teuer.

Gruss
lightbox


----------

